# House GOP proposal would privatize high-speed rail along Amtrak’s Nort



## dlagrua (May 27, 2011)

A proposal by the GOP via the House Transportation Committee to return the NE Corridor train service to the private sector is being proposed this week.

Read about it here:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/house-gop-proposal-would-privatize-high-speed-rail-along-amtraks-northeast-corridor/2011/05/26/AGBEZKCH_story.html?wprss=rss_local

I have mixed feelings about this. In theory if Amtrak NEC is sold off, the deficit would be reduced but only by a very slight amount. Would fares skyrocket or would they come down? Would service improve and would high speed rail get here any faster?

The socialist would dismiss this proposal believing that somehow an already corrupt,innefficient and inneffectual government should be able to build and bring high speed rail to the N.E. Corridor quicker. On the other hand the conservatives will be quick to jump at the chance to unload any government service to the private sector. The argument is that government should not be in the railroad business but government is already in the pulic transportation system nationwide running the busses, commuter lines and subways in most every city.

IMO, the Amtrak NEC will eventually be sold off to private interests but not in the forseeable future. It is only speculation on how much money this might save and whether private industry could serve the public interest better than Amtrak does. The article talks about $50--$60 billion being raised for the buy and this might entice congress to sell. Time will tell.


----------



## MrFSS (May 27, 2011)

Already being discussed *HERE*.


----------

